# Black Men.



## Emma (Nov 26, 2006)

I come from a town that is over 97% white, so I've almost no experience with other races at all. On Friday night I went to an all night club in Manchester, and that city has a very big mix of races and whatnot. I left the club at 6am with my friend and we started the long walk to the train station. On the way there there was a black man walking across the street. When he saw us he stopped dead and then crossed over to me, took my hand and kissed it and then asked my name. He totally ignored my friend who gets lots of attention and just kept bugging me. I told him I had to rush off for a train so he left and I laughed it off.

But then a few more minutes down the road (the second person we saw another black man) did EXACTLY the same thing. Crossed over to talk to me, kissed my hand and ignored my friend. He was a bit more persistant but in the end he left because we were in a rush. 

I've not had this happen to me before. (Well apart from one time in manchester a few years ago when another black dude tried to get me to go for a drink with him while I was at the bus stop) Am I reading too much into this because it's only happened with black men? I've had people approach me in clubs before but never on the street like that. 

My 'so-called' friend claimed it was because they wanted a visa and thought fat girls were desperate (she noted that she knows it's not true but some people do think that) but I don't reckon so.

Oh yeah. 

P.s I'm back. I got bored of having no where to post and if you don't like it then you know what you can do.


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

We could have done without that last line, Emma.

Did these guys have a Jamaican accent? If you've read Kelley's posts about her cruise to Jamaica recently, it seems the men were almost worshipful, and the women were jealous of her fat. Go figure.

And really, a 'friend' who says crap like that I could do without.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 26, 2006)

In college, I briefly dated this absolutely brilliant musician named One. Great dude, and I can tell you from the chicks he dated he liked all sizes. I do find that most American black guys are more direct about their flirting than white guys; no clue about the English. Us women, regardless of race, are always demure and cute when we flirt though.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 26, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> P.s I'm back. I got bored of having no where to post and if you don't like it then you know what you can do.



Black men are all closet FA's. Or at least many of them are still closeted...my travelling buddies here on the Island are fairly open about it.

It's good to see you back, Emma.


----------



## there_there (Nov 26, 2006)

well, you must be as beautiful as i've always imagined (i've just seen fuzzy/semi-clear photos) if you have random men stopping you on the street


----------



## GPL (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome back, sweetie:wubu: 
We missed you!

Im happy for your experiment, hehe.
I think black men are real gentlemen when it comes to bigger women. They dont hide their preferences for BBW's, like most white males tend to do...

Hope you have much more experiments like these to show your friend that being big is hot!:bow: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 26, 2006)

*cough cough* I should get a tan and whine about political correctness, but really I'm just happy to see ya back, Em .
I think you're reading too much into it and at 6am the men of Manchester are imbued with a special kind of courage and clarity of taste. I know had I the courage and opportunity I'd probably accost you in a similar manner. Then again, I _am_ a bit Jamiacan  ...


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

Eeek. I guess I said the wrong thing? Emma's post reminded me of Moonvine's Jamaican cruise post and the outright worshipful attention she received in Jamaica. It seemed to be cultural, so I thought maybe that was it. I just don't see it as being the average thing for a man of any ethnicity to come up out of the blue and kiss a woman's hand. And twice in one night is kind of like a lightning strike, IMO. Sorry to have offended.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 26, 2006)

Not offended, just amused. The whole thread seems like it would be considered edgy or dangerous in a less receptive climate. No explanations necessary.


----------



## there_there (Nov 26, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Not offended, just amused. The whole thread seems like it would be considered edgy or dangerous in a less receptive climate. No explanations necessary.



personally, i think I understood what she meant, but didnt think it was offensive....

there's always been the stereotype (and as often is the case, there is some truth to stereotypes....) of black men finding larger women attractive. At the risk of putting words into her mouth, it seemed she was just saying she had never experienced this firsthand, and wondered if there really was some truth to it


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah i kinda don't get the point of this thread, beyond just calling attention to the OP's night out in manc. i mean are we supposed to post and go 'YEP,all black dudes are the same in this regard! glad you finally figured this out, muffin!' or are girls supposed to post and say 'the ratio of black guys to white guys who hit on me is consistently 5400:1!' or are black guys supposed to post and go 'hey you figured us out! we all have the exact same tastes! here's a gold star for your smart chart, em!'?

black guys hit on fat girls on the street, but so do white guys. obviously not all white guys hate fat women, and not all black guys love them. 

what earthshattering insight.


----------



## there_there (Nov 26, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yeah i kinda don't get the point of this thread, beyond just calling attention to the OP's night out in manc. i mean are we supposed to post and go 'YEP,all black dudes are the same in this regard! glad you finally figured this out, muffin!' or are girls supposed to post and say 'the ratio of black guys to white guys who hit on me is consistently 5400:1!' or are black guys supposed to post and go 'hey you figured us out! we all have the exact same tastes! here's a gold star for your smart chart, em!'?
> 
> black guys hit on fat girls on the street, but so do white guys. obviously not all white guys hate fat women, and not all black guys love them.
> 
> what earthshattering insight.



wow - bitter much?


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2006)

...yeah i really don't think you meant to say 'bitter'. or at least i hope you didn't. if you're posting here you're supposed to be over 18. and if you're over 18, you should really know what bitter actually means. literally and figuratively.


to clarify: i really just don't get what the point of the thread is. nothing personal towards the OP, i'd be saying the same thing if anyone else had made the thread.


----------



## there_there (Nov 26, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ...yeah i really don't think you meant to say 'bitter'. or at least i hope you didn't.



that was exactly what i meant to say. did i stutter?


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah the 'did i stutter' shitstarting tactic doesn't really translate to typed words, gumdrop.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 26, 2006)

there_there said:


> wow - bitter much?



And by bitter, I think you meant "incisive."

This thread feels like all other stereotyping. "Oh, I saw hispanic kids try to steal a bike today. I saw two white kids snorting coke off a toilet in Grand Central Station. I saw two fat people voraciously eating McDonalds, so OBVIOUSLY *all* Hispanics, _all_ white kids, and *all* fat people are a)thieves, b)drug addicts, and c) gluttons."


----------



## there_there (Nov 26, 2006)

and to clarify (your highness) since you obviously felt the need to insult me as well....

i would assume that anyone who feels the need to take cheap shots, and try to demean someone for a mostly harmless thread on some random website, is rather unhappy, and bitter

so there you go

end of conversation


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 26, 2006)

there_there said:


> i would assume that anyone who feels the need to take cheap shots, and try to demean someone for a mostly harmless thread on some random website, is rather unhappy, and bitter



That's pretty much what you did, you know. Especially with this last post.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> And by bitter, I think you meant "incisive."


hey girl. looks like you and i forgot to take our drama pills this morning. where _are_ our heads?


----------



## love dubh (Nov 26, 2006)

Obviously, we're just hysterical, being that we have vaginas and all that.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2006)

there, there.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 26, 2006)

stop taking the 'net so seriously.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2006)

timeless advice.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 26, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> stop taking the 'net so seriously.



HEY! I'll do what I want with my series of tubes, thank you very much.


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 26, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> stop taking the 'net so seriously.



.....but but Internet is serious business


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 26, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> HEY! I'll do what I want with my series of tubes, thank you very much.



Oh my God. I am so getting that t shirt. That's the coolest thing I've seen in a long time.

Oh, and Em, I didn't even know you were gone. But welcome back, I think?  Not sure why you felt the need to be snippy and insulting to the other folks here in your "I'm back" post, but whatever...


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

Maybe I misread Em's intentions, but what I got from her original post was that not just one guy, but two came up to her, instead of her friend (who usually gets all the action) and did something romantically demonstrative. She noticed that they were both black and wondered, I thought, if it was a cultural thing. I didn't see anything racist in it. In my opinion, racists don't ask, they declare, and I felt she was asking.

I think the problem with such a thread as this is that it could get into stereotyping, and I'm sure I didn't help with my own thread. I really don't see that Emma had bad intentions (though the snark was kinda crappy), but that it was more a matter of inexperience.


----------



## panhype (Nov 27, 2006)

Em mentioned 3 examples...

Wonna know how many Jamaican recordings deal with 'fat girls' (praising dem) ? Easily over 10,000. If not more

Wonna know how easily a Jamaican would start talking to a gal/telling his admiration? Very easily. Like most Italians.

No, not all Jamaicans are like that.
No, Italians are not Jamaicans. Or the other way around.

No, not all Jamaicans are black. The Jamaicans btw distinguish between black and brown people. But something like 1.5% of Jamaicans are whiteys.

No, not all black people in the UK are Jamaican immigrants.
No, not all Jamaicans listen to reggae.
No, not all white people are 'stiff'
No, not all white people can tell who Beethoven was. Or Immanuel Kant. Or heard about the 'sexual revolution'.

Geeze, some people make the world complicater as it is. 'Complicater'? Yeah, why not?


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 27, 2006)

Of course more (read, a higher percentage of) black guys like big girls than white guys. Or at least a higher percentage admit to it. There's obviously not any hard data to be found on this subject, but the anecdotal evidence is overwhelming. Has anyone making claims to the contrary ever heard a hip-hop song before? In black and Latino cultures, "thickness" is an attribute generally praised and sought after in women.


----------



## Emma (Nov 27, 2006)

No I certainly didn't mean to cause offence *Sigh*

Guess some things here never change, and some posters have nothing to do bar try and make others feel bad. 

But thank God we have nice posters here too. Thanks everyone else for the answers. I do find it very interesting.

And elle: Bring attention to my night out? I go out most evenings. Note how I hardly said anything about my nightout. Just set the scene because it was different from being in Blackpool


----------



## Emma (Nov 27, 2006)

Actually is the world SO pc now that you can't even ask a question about other races? If you're curious does that make you a racist? I better never mention people again incase I offend them  

Not even to mention again that the only THREE times I've been approached on the street it has been by black men.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 27, 2006)

uh...yeah. i just reread this whole thread, and i still don't see who was outraged or offended. 
does not compute.


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 27, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Guess some things here never change, and some posters have nothing to do bar try and make others feel bad.


hmmm 
how ironic.


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> uh...yeah. i just reread this whole thread, and i still don't see who was outraged or offended.
> does not compute.





> yeah i kinda don't get the point of this thread, beyond just calling attention to the OP's night out in manc. i mean are we supposed to post and go 'YEP,all black dudes are the same in this regard! glad you finally figured this out, muffin!' or are girls supposed to post and say 'the ratio of black guys to white guys who hit on me is consistently 5400:1!' or are black guys supposed to post and go 'hey you figured us out! we all have the exact same tastes! here's a gold star for your smart chart, em!'?
> 
> black guys hit on fat girls on the street, but so do white guys. obviously not all white guys hate fat women, and not all black guys love them.
> 
> what earthshattering insight.



I don't know about outraged, but I could certainly see the OP being offended, or at the very least, annoyed by this response.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> Did these guys have a Jamaican accent? If you've read Kelley's posts about her cruise to Jamaica recently, it seems the men were almost worshipful, and the women were jealous of her fat. Go figure.



They really are - anyone up for a group trip to Jamaica? The guy at the bird sanctuary is waiting patiently for me. BTW he took a LOT of pictures of me with the birds. If I ever get a chance I will download them from my camera. Does anyone want to rent me some hours in the day?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2006)

I didnt see her OP as offensive- though I can see why some would take it that way due to a certain ethnic group being singled out. When I read it though, it's quite flattering to that group- she said some really nice, positive things and had a natural curiosity. Maybe she is tired of the usual run-of-the-mill guys she dates and was thinking maybe trying something new would be good for her? 

Just my two cents and how I read it....


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 27, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I didnt see her OP as offensive- though I can see why some would take it that way due to a certain ethnic group being singled out. When I read it though, it's quite flattering to that group- she said some really nice, positive things and had a natural curiosity. Maybe she is tired of the usual run-of-the-mill guys she dates and was thinking maybe trying something new would be good for her?
> 
> Just my two cents and how I read it....




There was nothing offensive in her post, you are right. It just seems there is alot of BS drama around here lately.


----------



## duncwa (Nov 27, 2006)

This is just an observation on my part. Meaning....it could be true and it could be false. 

Black men love big women. I am a black man. I remember going out with friends (other guys) to clubs in my 20's and being so bummed that there were not fat women. I thought my friends crazy for rushing around chasing women....like, what is the big deal.

THEN I went to a BBW event in Vegas in 2004. I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off. I couldn't even speak coherently because I was so mesmerized by all of the beautiful women. Only then did I understand my friends.....but I do digress and please forgive me.

Big black women seem to carry themselves with a level of confidence that I am seldom see in most other races. I believe this, in part, is because black men love the big girls and are not afraid to communicate that fact.

I have asked myself why I like the big girls when society keeps telling me I should choose otherwise. 

Duncan


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> uh...yeah. i just reread this whole thread, and i still don't see who was outraged or offended.
> does not compute.



F'reals? I thought the offense started pretty distinctly with you. Well, actually it was "there there", who decided to take the vibe and run with it, but I still think I can pretty much draw the line where it started spiralling out of control at the aforementioned _incisive_ comment. I can't help feeling a little responsible for saying something that could be miscronstrued as being offended. I'm sorry. I just wanted to express my amusement that the thread had lasted as long as it had in this group of people without succumbing to the usual bickering that pops up. 

My observation on the topic at hand is that race isn't as much of a factor as people think it is, but, where I come from culture and race are two disparate entities. It's probably different across the pond.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah folks, pardon me for not seeing how me not seeing the point of a thread translates into me being offended or upset by it.
that's a pretty huge logical leap.

i didn't (and still don't) see the point of the OP. and that's exactly what i said. no more, no less. anyone who's extrapolating that into me (or anyone else) pitching a fit about racial politics really needs to chill out and reread everything carefully.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 27, 2006)

Look, everyone knows why you're upset about it, Elle. Black men like you always fly into histronics about stuff like this. 

I'm KIDDING for fuck's sake, kids. I do pay SOME attention.



elle camino said:


> yeah folks, pardon me for not seeing how me not seeing the point of a thread translates into me being offended or upset by it.
> that's a pretty huge logical leap.
> 
> i didn't (and still don't) see the point of the OP. and that's exactly what i said. no more, no less. anyone who's extrapolating that into me (or anyone else) pitching a fit about racial politics really needs to chill out and reread everything carefully.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 27, 2006)

I AM SO OUTRAGED/OFFENDED BY THAT COMMENT, TSL. 
MAKE NO MISTAKE ABOUT IT.

aaa


----------



## love dubh (Nov 27, 2006)

Be careful, Elle! 

Michael Richards might come an' put you in your place.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 27, 2006)

P.S. ANYONE WHO DISAGREES WITH ME IS A BIG MEANIE. OH GOD THE ENDLESS HORROR! WHY MUST LIFE/THE INTERNET BE SO _CRUEL_?
I AM _OUT OF HERE_!






ok now i'm back.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> I AM SO OUTRAGED/OFFENDED BY THAT COMMENT, TSL.
> MAKE NO MISTAKE ABOUT IT.
> 
> aaa



OMG! She's using caps! Even the mods cant save me now.  Help me, Kramer!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> P.S. ANYONE WHO DISAGREES WITH ME IS A BIG MEANIE. OH GOD THE ENDLESS HORROR! WHY MUST LIFE/THE INTERNET BE SO _CRUEL_?
> I AM _OUT OF HERE_!
> 
> 
> ...



And if anyone doesn't like it, they can blow it out their ass?


----------



## love dubh (Nov 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And if anyone doesn't like it, they can blow it out their ass?



If "blowing it out their ass" is what "knowing what they can do" means, then, yeah.


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

EVERYONE!!! EVERYONE!!!! SHHHHH

GIVE ELLE AND MAIRE SOME MORE ATTENNTIONZZZZZ!OMGZZZZZ!11ONEONEONEONEOENELVELNTYSEVEENTY7777777!


OMGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ DUNZZZZ B MENZIONING THE BLAKERZMENZZZZ COZXXXXXXX ITS REEEEEEEEIGHT RACISTSSSSSTZZZZZZZZ

Shhh shhhhhh

Come on. We know, we're not allowed to talk about other people. Shhh.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 28, 2006)

In the 1337 5p34k challenge, Em wins.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> EVERYONE!!! EVERYONE!!!! SHHHHH
> 
> GIVE ELLE AND MAIRE SOME MORE ATTENNTIONZZZZZ!OMGZZZZZ!11ONEONEONEONEOENELVELNTYSEVEENTY7777777!
> 
> ...


4/10

..................


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> In the 1337 5p34k challenge, Em wins.


]]

OMGZZZZZZZZZ DO I RRLY RLY RLY????????


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> ]]
> 
> OMGZZZZZZZZZ DO I RRLY RLY RLY????????
> 
> ...


3.75/10
.,..........


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 28, 2006)

omgroflmfao


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> 3/10
> .,..........



Are you at least not going to give me a 4 out of 10? 

You suck.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

i upped it 0.75 out of pity, girl.
tis the season.


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> omgroflmfao



ROFFLECOPTER?


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i upped it 0.75 out of pity, girl.
> tis the season.



Don't be tight.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> ROFFLECOPTER?




lolz

i never understood where roflcopter came from.


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> lolz
> 
> i never understood where roflcopter came from.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> ]]
> 
> OMGZZZZZZZZZ DO I RRLY RLY RLY????????
> 
> ...



I wasn't being witty. I was being a straight-up asshole. But, thanks for the credit.


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I wasn't being witty. I was being a straight-up asshole. But, thanks for the credit.



Well, at least you admit it. What is the point by the way?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 28, 2006)

The main difference between this thread and a train wreck is that a train wreck is more fun to look at. Other than that, they're both off-track disasters.


----------



## panhype (Nov 28, 2006)

Well... i couldn't care less about what's been said here. And just let entropy take over again.

Just for the record though: I had been DJing dancehall/reggae for something like 7 years. Usually 30% of the guys who turned up were black. Of course they were more ready to start conversations with girls. And occasionally we had to have a serious word with one of the guys to stop that because it was affecting our buisness. Imagine that approx 40% of our guests were female (which was quite good). And also that in Berlin (might be different in other places, i dunno) most people are going to the clubs in order to dance/enjoy the music/just hang out. And are not looking for somebody to get laid. And girls would stay away from a club when it becomes 'official' that they have to deal all the time with men approaching them.

I could also say that nearly all the violence issues were created by drunk white guys... anyways... All that ain't a racial thing. Talk about social behaviour patterns.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 28, 2006)

I just wanted to congrats Em to having two guys hit on you in the same night, no matter what their color. If this was your first experience with black men, I guess there are far worse outcomes. 

Besides, everyone is missing the point. The guys went after Em because she's white, not because she fat! DUH!!! 

(stands behind Asbestos shield, waiting on the flames)


----------



## Tzetrik (Nov 28, 2006)

lol @ this thread.

Welcome back em.

This is what I have to say about the black / white issue: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzRH3iTQPrk


----------



## Stealth (Nov 28, 2006)

I can't beleive how this thread went! >.<;;

Anyway, some foamy:

http://www.illwillpress.com/black.html


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yeah i kinda don't get the point of this thread, beyond just calling attention to the OP's night out in manc. i mean are we supposed to post and go 'YEP,all black dudes are the same in this regard! glad you finally figured this out, muffin!' or are girls supposed to post and say 'the ratio of black guys to white guys who hit on me is consistently 5400:1!' or are black guys supposed to post and go 'hey you figured us out! we all have the exact same tastes! here's a gold star for your smart chart, em!'?


 I got the impression that Emma was relating something that had happened to her and was seeking some input. It didn't seem to me that she was trying to call attention to herself, especially since many of us know that she has struggled with that, and gotten negative reactions in the past. I think this post was a good one for her, (with the exception of the last line) and, really, isn't that what we all do when we relate stories about ourselves on here...call attention to ourselves? What exactly was the purpose of your snotty response? It seems that it pretty much accomplished the same thing that you're accusing her of...and your ensuing exchange with Marie was rather...immature, given that this thread could have become a rather productive topic. 



elle camino said:


> black guys hit on fat girls on the street, but so do white guys. obviously not all white guys hate fat women, and not all black guys love them.
> 
> what earthshattering insight


 I think, given that Em made it pretty clear that she had little, if any, experience with black men, and that these two incidents had surprised her, expecting such a statement to be common knowledge for her, as implied with your sarcastic remark, is a bit off the mark.

If we have to seek approval of others for every post we make around here, this is going to become one quiet forum. No one expects everything to be sunshine and daisies, but thinking before attacking would be nice.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 28, 2006)

Exactly, Exactly, Exactly. Well said:



JoyJoy said:


> I got the impression that Emma was relating something that had happened to her and was seeking some input. It didn't seem to me that she was trying to call attention to herself, especially since many of us know that she has struggled with that, and gotten negative reactions in the past. I think this post was a good one for her, (with the exception of the last line) and, really, isn't that what we all do when we relate stories about ourselves on here...call attention to ourselves? What exactly was the purpose of your snotty response? It seems that it pretty much accomplished the same thing that you're accusing her of...and your ensuing exchange with Marie was rather...immature, given that this thread could have become a rather productive topic.
> 
> I think, given that Em made it pretty clear that she had little, if any, experience with black men, and that these two incidents had surprised her, expecting such a statement to be common knowledge for her, as implied with your sarcastic remark, is a bit off the mark.
> 
> If we have to seek approval of others for every post we make around here, this is going to become one quiet forum. No one expects everything to be sunshine and daisies, but thinking before attacking would be nice.



And welcome back, Em.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

if it makes you happy to assume i'm attacking someone by saying i don't get the point of a thread they made, by all means go for it. 
doesn't mean it's at all logical, but hey. weight board.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> if it makes you happy to assume i'm attacking someone by saying i don't get the point of a thread they made, by all means go for it.
> doesn't mean it's at all logical, but hey. weight board.


 Why does it not surprise me that you chose to simply not address any of the points I made and admit that you might possibly have been even a little off-base in your response? Attack might be a strong word for it, but you can't deny it's negativity and complete sarcasm...and I don't mean the humorous kind. I understand that you're a no-holds-barred kind of person, but there are times that that's really not appropriate, and there is also a time to learn when to recognize that. 

I'm not looking for an ugly exchange between you and I, Elle, but I know that Em struggles to fit in around here, perhaps moreso than most of us do, and when I saw what I interpreted as her attempting to do that, your post just completely rubbed me the wrong way and I felt compelled to reply. If I misinterpreted what you were trying to say, then I apologize, but taking all of your posts in this thread into account, I'm guessing I didn't...and I still think it was all pretty unneccesary and immature. If I'm wrong, I'll admit it. Please explain it to me if I am.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

hey joy.
i'm really not out to argue with you. for one because i like you, but also because it's all a matter of personal interpretation. i know that when i made that post, it was without any malice or anger. but if different people read different things into what i say, it's not something i can prevent or curtail. 
i do wish that a few people here would recognize that not everything is a battleground, and not every comment is going to either be glowing and congratulatory or a personal attack. there's a vast area in between. 
if i were to make a thread which makes no sense to someone else, i'd want them to say so, so i'd have a chance to explain myself. it wouldn't fuck my day up in the least. 
however, Em obviously has a more tenuous grasp on her own self esteem and self image than the average bear, which is why i stopped (and will continue to refrain from) directly interacting with her on the board. i sincerely hope she gets whatever help she needs, and that's that.


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i sincerely hope she gets whatever help she needs, and that's that.



I am SO confused. How does me posting about these men mean I need help? I'd rather, as well as you not interacting with me, that you don't mention or refer to me at all. You don't know me, or anything about me. I'm also confused about why you say I have a thin grasp on my self esteem and self image. Is it because I'm surprised at being approached in the street by random men? You're just trying to put me down, but it won't work because I *know* who I am and I, unlike you, don't feel the need to try and put people down all the time. You're no better than me, you're no better than ANY of us. You honestly need to get a life. 



Thanks Joy by the way


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Us women, regardless of race, are always demure and cute when we flirt though.



As I lack any experience in the area, I must request that you cite appropriate statistical sources.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> You honestly need to get a life.


not responding, just alerting the irony police.
ahem.


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> not responding, just alerting the irony police.
> ahem.



I believe that posting a response counts as responding. But that might just be me. Anyway, I think what's best for both of us is if you put me on ignore.


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 28, 2006)

> but if different people read different things into what i say, it's not something i can prevent or curtail.



You're not toally without recourse as regards situations like this. One way to prevent or curtail people interpreting what you say as being snotty/offensive/rude is to not be snotty or offensive or rude. Just a suggestion, in case you'd never thought of it.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

MisterGuy said:


> You're not toally without recourse as regards situations like this. One way to prevent or curtail people interpreting what you say as being snotty/offensive/rude is to not be snotty or offensive or rude. Just a suggestion, in case you'd never thought of it.



intelligent people read what i said and had no problem with it, because it was clearly not an attack. i can't really help those of you who are bound and determined to get pissed, however, so carry on if it floats your boat.
no skin off my back.

eta: i and several other people are getting an endless amount of laughs out of all this silly drama, so by all means keep it up.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> intelligent people read what i said and had no problem with it, because it was clearly not an attack. i can't really help those of you who are bound and determined to get pissed, however, so carry on if it floats your boat.
> no skin off my back.
> 
> eta: i and several other people are getting an endless amount of laughs out of all this silly drama, so by all means keep it up.



You owe me an octopus.


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 28, 2006)

> yeah i kinda don't get the point of this thread, beyond just calling attention to the OP's night out in manc. i mean are we supposed to post and go 'YEP,all black dudes are the same in this regard! glad you finally figured this out, muffin!' or are girls supposed to post and say 'the ratio of black guys to white guys who hit on me is consistently 5400:1!' or are black guys supposed to post and go 'hey you figured us out! we all have the exact same tastes! here's a gold star for your smart chart, em!'?
> 
> black guys hit on fat girls on the street, but so do white guys. obviously not all white guys hate fat women, and not all black guys love them.
> 
> what earthshattering insight



I think this pretty much speaks for itself. If you don't think this is snotty in extremis, there's something seriously wrong with you. If people have read this and think it isn't snotty, I submit they actually aren't very intelligent, or at the very least have poor reading comprehension skills.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah if you're reading that and getting anything other than 'elle camino does not understand the point or goal of this particular thread', you're beyond help. 
honestly. 

but i have a feeling at this point it's just ploy on your part to get me to respond to you, so...ew.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> hey joy.
> i'm really not out to argue with you. for one because i like you, but also because it's all a matter of personal interpretation. i know that when i made that post, it was without any malice or anger. but if different people read different things into what i say, it's not something i can prevent or curtail.
> i do wish that a few people here would recognize that not everything is a battleground, and not every comment is going to either be glowing and congratulatory or a personal attack. there's a vast area in between.
> if i were to make a thread which makes no sense to someone else, i'd want them to say so, so i'd have a chance to explain myself. it wouldn't fuck my day up in the least.
> however, Em obviously has a more tenuous grasp on her own self esteem and self image than the average bear, which is why i stopped (and will continue to refrain from) directly interacting with her on the board. i sincerely hope she gets whatever help she needs, and that's that.


 I'm not looking for a battleground, Elle, but anyone who does know me well knows that I call them as I see them, but am also selective about speaking out. I saw snottiness toward someone who has taken some hits and seems to be trying to recover on some level, and felt it was undeserved. It seems I did interpret your message differently than you intended, but after reading it several more times, along with the posts that follow, I can't shake the feeling that Em is being made fun of, and that bothers me. I'm sure I'll get over it, though. 

I certainly don't expect every comment or post to be a positive one, but it's all in the presentation...so if you don't want or intend to come across as "snotty", then leave the extreme sarcasm at home. I am an intelligent person, and if me expressing the fact that I felt the posts in this thread, beginning with your first one, were unncessarily negative and immature is drama, then I guess I'll wear the crown for a day or two.


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 28, 2006)

> yeah if you're reading that and getting anything other than 'elle camino does not understand the point or goal of this particular thread', you're beyond help.
> honestly.



Maybe it was the attitude of smug condescension it was delivered with that threw me, and about ten other people on this thread, off.



> but i have a feeling at this point it's just ploy on your part to get me to respond to you, so...ew.



I really don't want you to respond to me, actually. Feel free not to.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm also faily intelligent and I quite agree with Joy. The heavy use of sarcasm seemed snotty and condescending.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> intelligent people read what i said and had no problem with it



that is a mighty big assumption there.


but what the hell do I know, right? since, according to youre highness, im an idiot.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I can't shake the feeling that Em is being made fun of



oh she was, make no mistake. you set up the pins, eventually people will start bowling. 
however, like i said, i realize now that she's got major issues. and as such the playing field is uneven, to say the least. all that's left to say on that topic is that, again, i hope she gets the help she needs. fin. 



JoyJoy said:


> I certainly don't expect every comment or post to be a positive one, but it's all in the presentation...so if you don't want or intend to come across as "snotty", then leave the extreme sarcasm at home.


1. i post from home, so that's not really going to change much.
2. i'll communicate how i want, when i want. i'll never make personal attacks or threats, because that kind of thing on the internet is just incredibly silly, to me. 
if people want to see what i say as 'snotty', go right ahead. others will feel differently, and it's really all the same to me. i make my points the way i see fit, same as everyone else here. i'm not going to water down my personality just because there are people who don't entirely get it. 
sorry, muffin. 

and for the record, i still don't see the point of the OP. 


edit:


GWARrior said:


> that is a mighty big assumption there.



hardly an assumption, gumdrop. if you'd like copies of the 2 dozen individual PMs i've gotten to the effect of 'yeah i don't get what crawled up their asses, either', let me know. i'll do a little copypasting, just por vous.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> and for the record, i still don't see the point of the OP.



then why post on it at all, instead of simply shaking your head and clicking on a different thread?


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> hardly an assumption, gumdrop. if you'd like copies of the 2 dozen individual PMs i've gotten to the effect of 'yeah i don't get what crawled up their asses, either', let me know. i'll do a little copypasting, just por vous.




ROFLCOPTER!!!!!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> then why post on it at all, instead of simply shaking your head and clicking on a different thread?


same reason anyone posts anything anywhere! because i felt like it! lollercaust!


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> same reason anyone posts anything anywhere! because i felt like it! lollercaust!




*sigh* 


:doh:


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> oh she was, make no mistake. you set up the pins, eventually people will start bowling.
> however, like i said, i realize now that she's got major issues. and as such the playing field is uneven, to say the least. all that's left to say on that topic is that, again, i hope she gets the help she needs. fin.



You really do make me laugh.  Thanks for amusing me on an otherwise boring day! I am loving the little 'sly digs' you have to put in about my mental heath. You know you only won't respond to me because you're coming out with utter bullshit and most people here can see that, so you're using my mental health state as an excuse because you can't think of anything else to say.   Even if I am ill it doesn't mean that I can't take on the likes of you. I've seen off bigger and better, and the likes of you don't bother me.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 28, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> then why post on it at all, instead of simply shaking your head and clicking on a different thread?



I could be wrong about this, but talking down to people seems to be a sport with her--especially if she can later say, "you people are taking it too seriously, and I have the support of all theses people (who've repped me massively) to prove it."


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah the only time i talk down to anyone is when i'm trying to explain what should be obvious. 
other than that i try to operate on the assumption that we're all adults who can read. 
'try' being the operative word.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> all the time you waste trying to respond to me is just more time you're not spending making awkward, embarassing passes at dudes on the internet, so keep it up girl.
> i'm 100% in support of this.
> 
> OH GOD THAT WAS MEAN JEEZ ELLE




its kinda sad how low you'll stoop just to come out on top.

anyway, im done wasting my time on you, since i have so much internet flirting to do.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 28, 2006)

If you post something on an internet message board, which is a venue available to, I'd conservatively estimate, billions of people, you can't get angry when somebody's response is not to your liking. You post things with the expectation of getting responses.

Elle in no way attacked Em personally, nor have I ever seen her post things that are even close to personal attacks on anyone. Her style is extremely quick witted and a little snarky, which lots of us like. Not to mention, with online/written communication, tone and other non-verbal things get lost. Sometimes you write something thinking it will come across one way and it gets read another.

I also don't think there were any 'sly digs.' The fact is, this is an online community and all you know about anyone is what they put out there. Nobody that i've encountered here would not take mental health issues seriously, but we need to realize that this forum is not WebMD and none of us are in any position to offer real help for somebody with personal problems. There are plenty of threads asking for advice or support, but it needs to be kept in context.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> its kinda sad how low you'll stoop just to come out on top.
> 
> anyway, im done wasting my time on you, since i have so much internet flirting to do.


yeah, i edited that out cause it was too mean. 
i really don't have a problem with you, girl. it's just kinda sad that you've still got that torch lit from that thread like a month ago.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> If you post something on an internet message board, which is a venue available to, I'd conservatively estimate, billions of people, you can't get angry when somebody's response is not to your liking. You post things with the expectation of getting responses.
> 
> Elle in no way attacked Em personally, nor have I ever seen her post things that are even close to personal attacks on anyone. Her style is extremely quick witted and a little snarky, which lots of us like. Not to mention, with online/written communication, tone and other non-verbal things get lost. Sometimes you write something thinking it will come across one way and it gets read another.
> 
> I also don't think there were any 'sly digs.' The fact is, this is an online community and all you know about anyone is what they put out there. Nobody that i've encountered here would not take mental health issues seriously, but we need to realize that this forum is not WebMD and none of us are in any position to offer real help for somebody with personal problems. There are plenty of threads asking for advice or support, but it needs to be kept in context.



fucking. thank you.
seriously if i have something mean to say, i will just say it. there's no covert bullshit with me. if i had wanted to say 'em is a moron for making this thread and also she's racist', i would have said that. i didn't, because that's not what i thought.
the end.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yeah, i edited that out cause it was too mean.
> i really don't have a problem with you, girl. it's just kinda sad that you've still got that torch lit from that thread like a month ago.




yea, i really care about a stupid thread, from weeks back. i just dont understand your need to belittle people. it kinda worries me.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

alright at this point it's just hysterics, folks. 
fucking chill out. nobody's attacking anyone, nobody's belittling anyone, it's nothing but a huge internerd harpy clusterfuck. get over yourselves.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 28, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmclusterfucking.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

silver lining!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> intelligent people read what i said and had no problem with it, because it was clearly not an attack. i can't really help those of you who are bound and determined to get pissed, however, so carry on if it floats your boat.
> no skin off my back.
> eta: i and several other people are getting an endless amount of laughs out of all this silly drama, so by all means keep it up.



I'm intelligent and I had a problem with it. It does not float my boat. You stirred all the "drama" here. Why not start your own thread instead?


----------



## Mini (Nov 28, 2006)

As an impartial observer who has no dog in this fight, I can say that y'all need to calm the fuck down. Elle said *nothing* that could be construed as an "attack" until some folks blew what she said COMPLETELY out of perspective.

Face facts: Elle is not an idiot. Rather the opposite from what I've seen. She has a life beyond creating drama on a fucking message board. 

If you bear some sort of grudge with her, spill. Otherwise, fucking can it, 'cause I'm sick of seeing every thread in which she participates devolve into a pile-on.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 28, 2006)

now THAT is how you ass-kiss. kudos mini!


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 28, 2006)

Mini said:


> She has a life beyond creating drama on a fucking message board.


and yet....


as for a beef with Elle...anything I've had to say, I've said.


----------



## Mini (Nov 28, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> now THAT is how you ass-kiss. kudos mini!



I love it when logic loses. It reinforces my negative view of humanity.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 28, 2006)

Mini said:


> I love it when logic loses. It reinforces my negative view of humanity.



Not as much brain as you think.


----------



## Mini (Nov 28, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Not as much brain as you think.



Enough to get by.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 28, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I come from a town that is over 97% white, so I've almost no experience with other races at all. On Friday night I went to an all night club in Manchester, and that city has a very big mix of races and whatnot. I left the club at 6am with my friend and we started the long walk to the train station. On the way there there was a black man walking across the street. When he saw us he stopped dead and then crossed over to me, took my hand and kissed it and then asked my name. He totally ignored my friend who gets lots of attention and just kept bugging me. I told him I had to rush off for a train so he left and I laughed it off.
> 
> But then a few more minutes down the road (the second person we saw another black man) did EXACTLY the same thing. Crossed over to talk to me, kissed my hand and ignored my friend. He was a bit more persistant but in the end he left because we were in a rush.
> 
> ...



entire race + theory = generalization, therefore = wrong. also, don't be a bitch to elle. she's like one of maybe three nonretarded n00bs in months and i'd rather have her personable and clever ass around than your jaded sloshy one. play nice kids.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 28, 2006)

_Hey everyone....let's try to lighten up a wee bit. Don't make me unleash_-

THE CAT


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 28, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> entire race + theory = generalization, therefore = wrong. also, don't be a bitch to elle. she's like one of maybe three nonretarded n00bs in months and i'd rather have her personable and clever ass around than your jaded sloshy one. play nice kids.



Em worded it as a question, she did not make a generalization. Em handled it well. Elle is not nonretarded. (Bluntly, neither are we.)


----------



## Emma (Nov 28, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> she's like one of maybe three nonretarded n00bs in months and i'd rather have her personable and clever ass around than your jaded sloshy one. play nice kids.



Everybody needs someone. ;-)


----------



## there_there (Nov 28, 2006)

wow.....

to think this six page waste of keystrokes started with my apparently ill-placed use of the word "bitter"


i'll have to check with my 9th grade English teacher about that tomorrow......assuming my Mom will give me a ride to school. I hate taking the bus


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 28, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> entire race + theory = generalization, therefore = wrong. also, don't be a bitch to elle. she's like one of maybe three nonretarded n00bs in months and i'd rather have her personable and clever ass around than your jaded sloshy one. play nice kids.




and two wrongs don't make a right*. Being condescending doesn't cure generalizations.

*two lefts will.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 28, 2006)

there_there said:


> wow.....
> to think this six page waste of keystrokes started with my apparently ill-placed use of the word "bitter"



Don't be bitter.


----------



## there_there (Nov 28, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Don't be bitter.



and see - now its come full-circle

almost like a Seinfeld episode.....

which is ironic. Or is it a coincidence.....i always get that wrong


----------



## Mini (Nov 28, 2006)

there_there said:


> and see - now its come full-circle
> 
> almost like a Seinfeld episode.....
> 
> which is ironic. Or is it a coincidence.....i always get that wrong



Irony deals with unintended/unexpected consequences. This is coincidence.


----------



## there_there (Nov 28, 2006)

and now for the true irony of this entire thread

look back at all the bitterness, hate and general malaise being spewed across these pages.

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelax people. That was partially my point when i replied to elle camino in the first place (i happen to like Em, and i really did think she was taking a cheap shot at her. Her subsequent comments about Em seems to have confirmed her true feeling for her, by the way.....)

i dont know Elle Camino. I know nothing about her. All i know is she was suddenly accusing me of being a 12 year old moron for posting 3 fricking words in some random thread on some random website.

Hell, she edited it like 3 times, making it even nastier before i even had a chance to respond.


*long sigh*


ok i'm done with this thread again.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 28, 2006)

there_there said:


> and see - now its come full-circle
> almost like a Seinfeld episode.....



Don't bring Kramer into this.



there_there said:


> look back at all the bitterness, hate and general malaise being spewed across these pages.



Don't spew all over us with your bitter mayonnaise. 

(Actually I agree with you but it's a bit less dramatic than you made it sound.)


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 28, 2006)

Since this thread is even more suckage than before, I'm just going to flood the shit out of it with images in the hopes that they might improve the overall quality.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2006)

bwaaahhhahhaaaa!!!

genius.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2006)

Lol BlackJack- that first image you posted of the interstate sign is from where I live - just some fyi  
Surprised me to see it on the internet


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 29, 2006)

Mini said:


> As an impartial observer who has no dog in this fight, I can say that y'all need to calm the fuck down. Elle said *nothing* that could be construed as an "attack" until some folks blew what she said COMPLETELY out of perspective.
> 
> Face facts: Elle is not an idiot. Rather the opposite from what I've seen. She has a life beyond creating drama on a fucking message board.
> 
> If you bear some sort of grudge with her, spill. Otherwise, fucking can it, 'cause I'm sick of seeing every thread in which she participates devolve into a pile-on.


 Umm..yeah. I spoke out on something that I felt warranted addressing...two people on here getting their kicks making fun of someone else because they didn't understand what she was trying to say. I guess I expected too much from said parties in return. I have no grudge against anyone, and I've been witness to all the reasons why people think Em is an easy mark (and I'm certainly not trying to make any excuses for her), but this entire thread has become an childish mess. I guess expecting another adult to be able to just say, "Yeah, I guess what I said might have come across as a bit harsh to some people, and I'm sorry for that." is asking too much. Go figure. 

I don't think Elle was purposely trying to create drama, and no one asked her to change her personality. But the facts are, that, while this is a public message board, and I fully realize that no one can expect to like everything that they see posted here...you know...we're a pretty tight-knit group for the most part, and I don't think it's uncalled for to ask that we all show each other a little consideration and thoughtfulness before we post. That's not changing a personality, that's using some measure of decorum.

And, for the record, while I dislike when people pull this tactic, I have to say...for every pm you got from people laughing and shaking their heads at us "uptight" people, I got comments or pms from people who saw the same thing I did. So, it really is all about interpretation.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Nov 29, 2006)

Mini is my devil horned hero. Quit making me love you from afar. :wubu: 

Em, if you have little or no experience with a black man, perhaps you might give one a try. At least become friends so you can broaden your horizon.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 29, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Em, if you have little or no experience with a black man, perhaps you might give one a try. At least become friends so you can broaden your horizon.



that way she can check 'black' off her list and move on to the balkan countries!


----------



## Emma (Nov 29, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> move on to the balkan countries!



Well actually...


----------



## Carrie (Nov 29, 2006)

You kids, knock it off! I will turn this car right around....


----------



## Tzetrik (Nov 29, 2006)

less talk, more boobies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2006)

Tzetrik said:


> less talk, more boobies.



You go first......


----------



## Tzetrik (Nov 29, 2006)

[image removed due to breach of conditions]

Oh shame. Better be faster next time.


----------



## -X- (Nov 29, 2006)

...........


----------



## Damon (Apr 3, 2007)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Black men are all closet FA's. Or at least many of them are still closeted...my travelling buddies here on the Island are fairly open about it.
> 
> It's good to see you back, Emma.



That was a very BROAD statement and I'm NOT in the closet.


----------



## fishhat (Apr 3, 2007)

MoonGoddess said:


> _Hey everyone....let's try to lighten up a wee bit. Don't make me unleash_-
> 
> THE CAT



:3

Furthermore, I didn't know we were allowed to use the f-word here! Woohoo!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh my good Lord, how did this get dug up from the muck and the mire??

Behave kids, it's over.... move along. 

Don't MAKE me!!!!!


----------



## love dubh (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd like to repent for my previous douchebaggery. 

But I won't repent for my current douchebaggery. That shit stays.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 3, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I'd like to repent for my previous douchebaggery.
> 
> But I won't repent for my current douchebaggery. That shit stays.



Duly noted.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Apr 3, 2007)

Your generalization about black men is unwarranted. As a black man, I am very much out of the closet. One thing I tend to notice also is that our culture tends to celebrate and welcome largeness more than the anglo-american culture. 




UncannyBruceman said:


> Black men are all closet FA's. Or at least many of them are still closeted...my travelling buddies here on the Island are fairly open about it.
> 
> It's good to see you back, Emma.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 3, 2007)

_*chuckles a little... at AM's expense*_

Sorry. Couldn't help it.


----------



## Oona (Apr 3, 2007)

I've read this entire thread. From Em's original post to the one just before mine. And all I have to say is...


WTF?!


Misinterpreted words turned into an all out battle. Then it went on and got worse from there.


(FYI I'm not trying to start any kind of argument. This is simply what I saw happen in the course of this thread.)


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2007)

WTF. How did this get back? I already offended a whole lot of white people with the orignial post. I thought it had died, and was long burried. lol Ohh bloody dearing hell.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 4, 2007)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Black men are all closet FA's. Or at least many of them are still closeted...my travelling buddies here on the Island are fairly open about it.
> 
> It's good to see you back, Emma.



the whole community of people at the fullfiggas website would disagree with you and the site is 95% black.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Apr 4, 2007)

duncwa said:


> This is just an observation on my part. Meaning....it could be true and it could be false.
> 
> Black men love big women. I am a black man. I remember going out with friends (other guys) to clubs in my 20's and being so bummed that there were not fat women. I thought my friends crazy for rushing around chasing women....like, what is the big deal.
> 
> ...




_I have to agree with Duncan on this point......My husband is a Afro-American Male. I have several Afro-American girl friends, These women do carry themselves Prouder and more into whom they are than White BBW's & SSBBW's. But Black women posses a strong personailty than white women. (This is what I have observed). But myself being a Caucasion SSBBW, I find my preferance Afro-American Males. just something about their personailty and how they treat BBW's and SSBBW's...._:batting:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 4, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> the whole community of people at the *fullfiggas*





gangstadawg said:


> any ways heading back to *fullfiggas.com*





gangstadawg said:


> *fullfiggas*





gangstadawg said:


> there was a woman on *fullfiggas*





gangstadawg said:


> at *fullfiggas.com* one of the





gangstadawg said:


> told the guys at *fullfiggas* too.





gangstadawg said:


> its even worse on *fullfiggas*.com.


I'm just wondering... do you talk about Dimensions while on their board as much as you mention fullfiggas here?


----------



## boogiebomb (Apr 4, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I come from a town that is over 97% white, so I've almost no experience with other races at all. On Friday night I went to an all night club in Manchester, and that city has a very big mix of races and whatnot. I left the club at 6am with my friend and we started the long walk to the train station. On the way there there was a black man walking across the street. When he saw us he stopped dead and then crossed over to me, took my hand and kissed it and then asked my name. He totally ignored my friend who gets lots of attention and just kept bugging me. I told him I had to rush off for a train so he left and I laughed it off.
> 
> But then a few more minutes down the road (the second person we saw another black man) did EXACTLY the same thing. Crossed over to talk to me, kissed my hand and ignored my friend. He was a bit more persistant but in the end he left because we were in a rush.
> 
> ...



First of all, I'm tired of people who say that fat women are desperate. At 36 years old I have been in the game since I was 14. I have seen desperation on all sides. Male. Female and all races. One thing I know for sure is fat women are more likely to give a guy a hard time about getting together than anyone because they tend not to be very trusting, with good reason. Anyway, Black men love big women. It has been this way forever and will always be. I know this for I am a Black Man and I've seen first hand that this is true. If anyone wants to know why, ladies, take off all of your clothes, step in front of a mirror and look at those soft, wonderful curves from all angles. Men, look at the woman while she's doing this. If one isn't available, improvise. As to the men approaching you, that's a cultural thing. Black Men have never had a problem talking to a woman. How else are you going to get 'em? You either talk or you don't get the girl. Yeah, I know there's that whole society thing, blah blah blah. The brothers don't care!!!!!! What does society have to do with me getting what I have to get? Not a damn thing!!!!!!!! I feel bad for white women. You guys have to deal with so much crap from white boys. No wonder you love Black Men So much  That's not to say that there are no white guys that like fat women. I see them all the time. I think Black Men are more open about what we like. We like what we like and we don't care who knows it. I hope this helps get the thread back on track. Of course I really don't know what I'm posting seeing as Ive had one to many tequila shots.


----------



## Damon (Apr 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my good Lord, how did this get dug up from the muck and the mire??
> 
> Behave kids, it's over.... move along.
> 
> Don't MAKE me!!!!!



I think I'm the one responsible for digging this thread up, sorry. I just wonder why it is that plus sized women are more accepted in black culture than in white. When I go to work I hear white guys making fun of BBW's all the time. Can some explain to me why that is? Even fat white guys make fun of fat women. Also I think any woman over a size 12 is considered fat. WTF!!!!


----------



## Damon (Apr 4, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> First of all, I'm tired of people who say that fat women are desperate. At 36 years old I have been in the game since I was 14. I have seen desperation on all sides. Male. Female and all races. One thing I know for sure is fat women are more likely to give a guy a hard time about getting together than anyone because they tend not to be very trusting, with good reason. Anyway, Black men love big women. It has been this way forever and will always be. I know this for I am a Black Man and I've seen first hand that this is true. If anyone wants to know why, ladies, take off all of your clothes, step in front of a mirror and look at those soft, wonderful curves from all angles. Men, look at the woman while she's doing this. If one isn't available, improvise. As to the men approaching you, that's a cultural thing. Black Men have never had a problem talking to a woman. How else are you going to get 'em? You either talk or you don't get the girl. Yeah, I know there's that whole society thing, blah blah blah. The brothers don't care!!!!!! What does society have to do with me getting what I have to get? Not a damn thing!!!!!!!! I feel bad for white women. You guys have to deal with so much crap from white boys. No wonder you love Black Men So much  That's not to say that there are no white guys that like fat women. I see them all the time. I think Black Men are more open about what we like. We like what we like and we don't care who knows it. I hope this helps get the thread back on track. Of course I really don't know what I'm posting seeing as Ive had one to many tequila shots.





I agree with you 100% and I'm gonna back up your point with some evidence. This link is for a "thick" white model *link removed* . How come almost all of the modeling and video work she has done (you can look at her resume) has been for media that is consumed by black people??? Almost all the the white guys that I know that have seen her pics think she's "too big". WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 4, 2007)

Damon said:


> I think I'm the one responsible for digging this thread up, sorry. I just wonder why it is that plus sized women are more accepted in black culture than in white. When I go to work I hear white guys making fun of BBW's all the time. Can some explain to me why that is? Even fat white guys make fun of fat women. Also I think any woman over a size 12 is considered fat. WTF!!!!



"Fat" clothing sizes for women tend to start at 16 to 18... Then they make you go to the "special section."


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm just wondering... do you talk about Dimensions while on their board as much as you mention fullfiggas here?



kinda-sorta but they openy consider (at least thats what one of patrick the owners underlings told me) consider DIMS to be a competitor since your a free BBW community and they just started charging people since oct 2006 if you had a account made after that time. but i love both communities and i wont leave DIMS ever.


----------



## Damon (Apr 5, 2007)

ok since the link was removed the models name is elke the stallion. you may also want to look up rapper Ice T's wife. her name is coco


----------



## IceTeaPrincess (Apr 5, 2007)

I was going to agree wholehearted that black men have a great appreciation for large ladies cause I was thinking of the wonderfully handsome Lenny Henry who is married to Dawn French, but then I just remembered Eddie Murphy's movie "Norbit"!  

There's always a few exceptions.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2007)

IceTeaPrincess said:


> I was going to agree wholehearted that black men have a great appreciation for large ladies cause I was thinking of the wonderfully handsome Lenny Henry who is married to Dawn French, but then I just remembered Eddie Murphy's movie "Norbit"!
> 
> There's always a few exceptions.




My ex-husband grew up in a "black neighborhood" and has many black friends. He says that many black men like larger ladies but had one childhood friend that simply would not date them- of any color. He preferred thin women, period and that was just his preference. One of my black lady friends, years ago, was a very heavy set/tall woman who seemed to almost exclusively date thin white men. Black men just didn't seem to show the same interest in her that white guys did at that time. (maybe she preferred white guys? She was bisexual so her preferences seemed broad across the spectrum - I liked that about her  ) 
It doesn't seem fair to say that ALL black men prefer large ladies- it's too broad of a generalization, IMO. Just like it's unfair to say that ALL white men exclusively prefer thin women- that's just not true. It's very nice, though, to hear from the black men on the board and their opinions on the matter, which is what I had expected during the first go around in this thread


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My ex-husband grew up in a "black neighborhood" and has many black friends. He says that many black men like larger ladies but had one childhood friend that simply would not date them- of any color. He preferred thin women, period and that was just his preference. One of my black lady friends, years ago, was a very heavy set/tall woman who seemed to almost exclusively date thin white men. Black men just didn't seem to show the same interest in her that white guys did at that time. (maybe she preferred white guys? She was bisexual so her preferences seemed broad across the spectrum - I liked that about her  )
> It doesn't seem fair to say that ALL black men prefer large ladies- it's too broad of a generalization, IMO. Just like it's unfair to say that ALL white men exclusively prefer thin women- that's just not true. It's very nice, though, to hear from the black men on the board and their opinions on the matter, which is what I had expected during the first go around in this thread



Exactly.
It is very broad to say that all black men love larger ladies. It is also broad to say all black men treat women the same way. I could go on and on, but I won't continue.

All I can say is: It is subjective.


----------



## clynn (Apr 5, 2007)

:huh: _AFRO-AMERICAN_??? I didn't know people still used that term...


----------



## prickly (Apr 5, 2007)

..........., you see.......it's a little bit afro and a little bit american.


----------



## swordchick (Apr 5, 2007)

clynn said:


> :huh: _AFRO-AMERICAN_??? I didn't know people still used that term...


 
You know that I just started to grow an afro....you call me an American with an afro.


----------

